# Dumbest Looking Contractor Award



## Setup4Success (Jun 28, 2017)

Do you know any contractor out there that really seems like he shouldn't be touching Freon with a ten foot pole? 

If so please post any nominations you have with a picture so we can then do a survey and nominate a winner.


----------

